# INTUITIVES: How well of an awareness do you have of your physical surroundings?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I have very good awareness of my physical surroundings, but a lousy eye for details. If that makes sense. For instance, I'm always in the moment (while simultaneously daydreaming if I'm walking outside somewhere or driving), but don't ask me to remember what the bank teller's name was.
> 
> I see the "movement" of the world and adapt to it, but I have no memory of the static details.


I've heard that Ni dreaming is a lot more focused though. Most Ne dreaming from my experience is more like a wave of thoughts with thoughts flowing everywhere. Ni is more like a laser beam that is very focused and uninterupted. Would you agree with this statement?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I've heard that Ni dreaming is a lot more focused though. Most Ne dreaming from my experience is more like a wave of thoughts with thoughts flowing everywhere. Ni is more like a laser beam that is very focused and uninterupted. Would you agree with this statement?


Absolutely. I focus intently on something within my mind's eye, very laser targeted. Unfortunately, it screens out the stop sign pole I'm about to bump into. :crazy:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> Absolutely. I focus intently on something within my mind's eye, very laser targeted. Unfortunately, it screens out the stop sign pole I'm about to bump into. :crazy:


So in other words, new imaginary ideas don't constantly pop into your head like popcorn whenever you are introduced to something new, like my mind does?


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I can be aware of my surroundings, if my unawareness strikes me. If not, I will tread about with tunnel vision, seeing only a bit of what is directly before me. The rest passes me by completely unawares. This happens with sound as well. Often I will stop hearing music I am playing, and reconnect with it after several moments, having forgotten it was there. My thoughts seem to overcast the rest of life regularly. When I realize this is happening, the thought cloud bursts and I am stricken with the immediacy and reality of my surroundings.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> So in other words, new imaginary ideas don't constantly pop into your head like popcorn whenever you are introduced to something new, like my mind does?


They do, but they're quickly discarded unless they can be merged into one of my main focuses in life.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

bad, although I have a good reflex in case something goes wrong. The speed of switching is surprising, from ponder-mode to swoosh!,grab it!-mode.


----------



## Riverlioness (Nov 25, 2011)

Will you repeat that? I'm a space case.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> They do, but they're quickly discarded unless they can be merged into one of my main focuses in life.


In other words, Ni recycles the other ideas that aren't useful and just stays focused on one thing? It doesn't get distracted?


----------



## PeachT (Dec 2, 2011)

Zero. If i didnt consciously think of what I was physically feeling, I wouldt perceive it. I take in random bits of information and extrapolate. I often miss important details of my surroundings if I'm not paying absolute attention to them.

Im stuck in my head. Everyone can tell >.< haha


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

I personally run into people and objects on a regular basis. Not surprisingly this is exacerbated by alcohol! I quite often wake up in the morning after a big session and when I have a shower, I notice all the cuts and bruisers.. No idea how I got them!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

The wooooorrrrllld gets loooooossst in my supreme Introvert Concentration...

Yeah, it's an Ne thing.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Sure I'll space out from time-to-time and not immediately know when someone is talking to me, or almost start walking out into traffic...

But! I usually have awareness of my surroundings. I find it hard to fathom how anyone cannot be aware of them. And I'm supposed to be dominantly intuitive.

What is wrong with me? :laughing:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

well i start out my days rolling over my bed, and landing on the floor, probably from a miscalculation of how long the bed was, which i think is probably due to the fan being off center, making me think the bed is in a different place than it really is.

and then i get up and i walk into my door, but thats really just because i like pain.

and then i pick up a dumbell and i throw it through my wall and yell to my neighbor: "WHY DONT YOU SHUT THE F UP AND STOP YELLING AT 830 IN THE FN MORNING"

and then i go back to sleep

but of course my bed is in the wrong spot and i end up falling on the ground, which is fine, since my pillow i left there when i fell off the last time, and of course my cinnamon rolls are there

WHY ARE MY CINNAMON ROLLS THERE you ask????

its because why else would i get out of bed hahaha DOH *looks around crazy.

And then i usually do some workouts in my room, but i want get into that..

ok maybe i will, would anyone like to hear?


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I left my door open this morning.

The front door, that is.


----------



## kelar (Nov 30, 2011)

Generally I am not good at noticing my physical surroundings.... I make an effort to be aware when I need to be, like at work (especially because I am a lifeguard lol) or potentially physical dangerous situations etc. 
At times I make efforts to notice my surroundings because I don't do it too often...or just as relaxation, such as admiring nature.
But it tires me out to do it haha. So usually...I just stick with walking into walls etc.


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

As an INFJ I'm pretty darned aware of my sur- **slams head into wall, passes out**


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Intoversion, intuition, and percieving are not a good combination when it comes to awareness. Although I think the INTPs have it worse.

I've always pondered how ISFP is the type which allegedly has the best awareness when their Se is second. Why not ESFP? I also don't find Fi a big help when I'm trying to be aware of my surroundings and not get hit by the bus passing in front of me. I imagine Ti is like that too. Fi and Ti force you to focus inward while Ne forces you to daydream. And when the two are conbined there's a good chance you're going to be physically damaged.
This is why XSFPs really facisinate me. Because my Fi takes me out of the present, while their Se seems the opposite, and yet they function on both. I hope I'm very good friends with an SFP one day...



As for me, my Si isn't very developed. Nine chances out of ten, I couldn't tell you what I did yesterday unless I thought for a minimal couple seconds. When I'm tired, there's no taking me out of my mind. 
But when I have a lot of energy, I'm pumped and ready to run, skate, jump around...you name it, I'm down. And I'm usually reasonably aware of what is happening around me during these times.

It's just a matter of putting yourself in the action. I dislike being in my head to much. Like now for example when I'm on a psychology website and do nothing but think, think, think. It's nice for awhile but it can really irritate me, so it's that much better when I have the energy to excersise and skate. It's not healthy to think too much.


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

If I'm doing a good job of kicking my Se into gear, then I can be very aware of my surroundings, but I often have to get involved in an activity that really triggers them in order to get it going (motorcycle rides are my personal favorite way of doing this, also a huge stress reliever). 

Other than that, I'll get a good overall impression of my surroundings, but I am prone to missing the details. Heck, just a few weeks ago I lost track of my body's location in space relative to the solid objects around it and managed to give myself a concussion (didn't black out, but it wasn't a normal head-whack, either, which I seem rather prone to doing...).


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Souled In said:


> well i start out my days rolling over my bed, and landing on the floor, probably from a miscalculation of how long the bed was, which i think is probably due to the fan being off center, making me think the bed is in a different place than it really is.
> 
> and then i get up and i walk into my door, but thats really just because i like pain.
> 
> ...


INFP trolls are rare but you certainly fit the role my friend. CONGRATS on being the forums first INFP troll!


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm relatively aware of my surroundings. Sure, there are things I won't notice until years after being in the same place, but I definitely notice what I need to.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

The Great One said:


> INFP trolls are rare but you certainly fit the role my friend. CONGRATS on being the forums first INFP troll!


oh HELL yeah.

Where am I? Oh... the MBTI forum.

Pshh thats why 

*bows


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

When you see it...

Oh God... Oh wait nevermind - Imgur


* *





1) Hm, what a strange picture
2) Oh my god, she is not wearing pants and has a penis - it's a dude!
3) Oh wait, it's just a hand

This process took my Se-dom friend 10 seconds. It took me a minute to get to step 2, and at least another to see that my assumption was wrong.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

The Great One said:


> INFP trolls are rare but you certainly fit the role my friend. CONGRATS on being the forums first INFP troll!


At one point he had some very deep and somewhat uplifting posts, but now...


As for awareness, its high usually, it seems though that when it doesn't matter i could list everything around me but when it does I sometimes have difficulty.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Waiting said:


> At one point he had some very deep and somewhat uplifting posts, but now...
> 
> 
> As for awareness, its high usually, it seems though that when it doesn't matter i could list everything around me but when it does I sometimes have difficulty.


That sound like my INTJ little brother.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I think that depends for me. I'm aware of the things i want to be aware of if that makes any sense. For example if i go out into the world, i can see everything that is happening in front of me, beside me and can even feel if something is happening behind me. When i enter a room, lets say a night club, i observe everything that is going on , with everyone. Who is connecting with who, i watch all their body language and get a really good read on what is happening between them. I can be talking with you, looking in your face and still know what is happening with the people beside me, in front of me, all around me. 

For me its all about observing and not sensing. It says ENFP are like reporters because of their ability to observe things that others miss, or don't care about. I wouldn't go as far to say i actually care about everything i observe because it's all happening unconsciously. Some days i wish i could just turn it all off as in most cases its data that isn't necessary. Welcome to the world of Ne.

I love to people watch, how they interact with one another. I like playing games in my head. What will he/she do next. I bet if she does this, he will do that. Yet at the same time i can hold and concentrate on the people i'm interacting with also. The only time i wouldn't observe what is happening would be something that i have no use for or doesn't hole my attention or interest. Other than that, yeah.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

No im terrible, it's dangerous for me to even go out of the house if im honest as I live near the busiest road through my town.

Ive even been known to walk into lamposts and be completely caught off-guard by people suddenly talking to me, in fact I look fantastically stupid and socially inept; when put on the spot like that.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I think that depends for me. I'm aware of the things i want to be aware of if that makes any sense. For example if i go out into the world, i can see everything that is happening in front of me, beside me and can even feel if something is happening behind me. When i enter a room, lets say a night club, i observe everything that is going on , with everyone. Who is connecting with who, i watch all their body language and get a really good read on what is happening between them. I can be talking with you, looking in your face and still know what is happening with the people beside me, in front of me, all around me.
> 
> For me its all about observing and not sensing. It says ENFP are like reporters because of their ability to observe things that others miss, or don't care about. I wouldn't go as far to say i actually care about everything i observe because it's all happening unconsciously. Some days i wish i could just turn it all off as in most cases its data that isn't necessary. Welcome to the world of Ne.
> 
> I love to people watch, how they interact with one another. I like playing games in my head. What will he/she do next. I bet if she does this, he will do that. Yet at the same time i can hold and concentrate on the people i'm interacting with also. The only time i wouldn't observe what is happening would be something that i have no use for or doesn't hole my attention or interest. Other than that, yeah.


I think that most ENFP's are people watchers. It is what we do.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The Great One said:


> I think that most ENFP's are people watchers. It is what we do.


Add on , what we do best


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> When you see it...
> 
> Oh God... Oh wait nevermind - Imgur
> 
> ...


Without the spoiler I totally saw it after like, 30 seconds. Reminds me of a Magic Eye lol... thanks for the randomness! =]]



Waiting said:


> At one point he had some very deep and somewhat uplifting posts, but now...
> 
> 
> As for awareness, its high usually, it seems though that when it doesn't matter i could list everything around me but when it does I sometimes have difficulty.


Do you ever feel that you DO know [whatever it is regarding awareness of the current situation], but that being put on the spot makes you kinda freeze up? I tend to know things (answers are almost instinctual, it would seem), but then when I am caught off guard by a question about the things going on around me, it's like all the info just retracts into the depths of my brain, making it temporarily inaccessible. Quite annoying, since quick thinking is something I like about myself.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

possiBri said:


> Without the spoiler I totally saw it after like, 30 seconds. Reminds me of a Magic Eye lol... thanks for the randomness! =]]
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever feel that you DO know [whatever it is regarding awareness of the current situation], but that being put on the spot makes you kinda freeze up? I tend to know things (answers are almost instinctual, it would seem), but then when I am caught off guard by a question about the things going on around me, it's like all the info just retracts into the depths of my brain, making it temporarily inaccessible. Quite annoying, since quick thinking is something I like about myself.


Yes actually that definitely has something to do with it, you described that perfectly. I agree with the annoyance for the same reason as well. Aside from those circumstances, now that I think of it, I actually navigate and give directions by memory of my surroundings. When I'm driving I don't go by street names, I go by landmarks and surroundings I remember.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

when driving or using my body i don't really have a problem, but those are learned motions and behaviors.

while looking for something i'll be there all day only to find out i'm holding it or reading it's label. 

i was doing a pre-lab assignment and was confused as hell on how to proceed. i kept looking everywhere else for the information that went with the problems only to realize that, had i read the questions carefully instead of just glancing at them, i would've known that everything needed was in those few sentences... anyhow, after making odd-connection after odd-connection and thinking about where this stuff could be i felt pretty stupid--or oblivious.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Waiting said:


> Yes actually that definitely has something to do with it, you described that perfectly. I agree with the annoyance for the same reason as well. Aside from those circumstances, now that I think of it, I actually navigate and give directions by memory of my surroundings. When I'm driving I don't go by street names, I go by landmarks and surroundings I remember.


YES! That is exactly how I navigate... and if I drive somewhere I can usually find my way back out no problem, and I can usually get back to where I went any time after that based on visual cues.



celticstained said:


> i was doing a pre-lab assignment and was confused as hell on how to proceed. i kept looking everywhere else for the information that went with the problems only to realize that, had i read the questions carefully instead of just glancing at them, i would've known that everything needed was in those few sentences... anyhow, after making odd-connection after odd-connection and thinking about where this stuff could be i felt pretty stupid--or oblivious.


I tend to run into this problem a lot when scanning for information. If you're searching a digital document try using ctrl+f (on windows, for macs it's probably command+f) and usually you'll get a search bar pop up — I've found that cuts down on my frustration lol


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I always know exactly what is going on me. Whenever one of my P friends loses something I can immediately tell them exactly where it is.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

nevermore said:


> It's a miracle I don't fall flat on my face every time I take a step. I'm so poorly coordinated I trip over thin air sometimes. lol


That is EXACTLY what my INTP friend said about herself! Lol.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

possiBri said:


> YES! That is exactly how I navigate... and if I drive somewhere I can usually find my way back out no problem, and I can usually get back to where I went any time after that based on visual cues.


Mhmmmm, that's me *exactly*. It's strange to see it described from someone else, unless this is more common than I realize. Raises many questions me thinks!


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

The military literally refers to this as "situational awareness."

not sayin its the best, just what they call it, and what the army thinks of when they hear it, thought it'd be cool to share


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I think that depends for me. I'm aware of the things i want to be aware of if that makes any sense. For example if i go out into the world, i can see everything that is happening in front of me, beside me and can even feel if something is happening behind me. When i enter a room, lets say a night club, i observe everything that is going on , with everyone. Who is connecting with who, i watch all their body language and get a really good read on what is happening between them. I can be talking with you, looking in your face and still know what is happening with the people beside me, in front of me, all around me.
> 
> For me its all about observing and not sensing. It says ENFP are like reporters because of their ability to observe things that others miss, or don't care about. I wouldn't go as far to say i actually care about everything i observe because it's all happening unconsciously. Some days i wish i could just turn it all off as in most cases its data that isn't necessary. Welcome to the world of Ne.
> 
> I love to people watch, how they interact with one another. I like playing games in my head. What will he/she do next. I bet if she does this, he will do that. Yet at the same time i can hold and concentrate on the people i'm interacting with also. The only time i wouldn't observe what is happening would be something that i have no use for or doesn't hole my attention or interest. Other than that, yeah.


Exactly, that is what I do as well. For instance, I will often go to night clubs and just sit there and scope the place out. This is often how I know if a woman is attracted to me. For instance, I'll see a side ways glace over a woman's shoulder, and I'll know she is attracted to me. There is definitely a method to my madness.


----------



## armoorefam (Feb 15, 2012)

My husband and I are on two opposite ends of the spectrum on this. He is highly sensing to the point of nearly driving himself nuts with all the sounds of the house or neighborhood at night. My family has literally left my birthday present right out in the open in the foyer knowing that I probably won't notice it - seriously, they did and got quite a good laugh out of telling me once I opened up the gift on Mother's Day. We came up with a good analogy, my husband and I. He lives in a flood light world with everything well lit. I live in a spotlight world. When I need to, I can see detail, especially in my passion area, but it is a narrow, focused beam of attention. That analogy has helped me a good bit in that I have learned to make planned beam sweeps to take in what I need to take in that I might not otherwise notice. It has helped my husband in that when he loses something he will turn off the lights and get a flashlight so he doesn't get overwhelmed by the entirety of the whole room. I have loved being married to my opposite type on the SN scale. We have learned so much from each other.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not sure what the whole Se/Si thing is, but I would agree with nadej, I certainly can be very aware of my surroundings... When I choose to be. However, I do have to put conscious effort towards it and, if I don't, I can honestly be rather clueless. I also can pick up on extremely minute things and totally skip something else.

For example, I was biking around town with my friend when he wanted to stop by Subway and get a sandwich. I waited outside with our bikes, and made a mental note of how many people went in, what color and style of clothes they were wearing, their general appearance and their mood. We left, and went back on the way to my house. On the way back, he made some remark about the group of late teenagers that looked like punks that we biked through. I was immediately confused, and realized that I had never even seen the kids even though we had gone straight through them.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

My mother has a strong Se and constantly tells me to be more aware of my surroundings.
Recalling from a past experience:
Mom (in the library): Did you see that boy? He was watching you!
Me: What boy? :crazy:

The thing is, I'm usually aware of my surroundings, but there's always some part of the surrounding that I've overlooked--or missed. Observing my surroundings isn't hard, but trying to make myself notice what people around me are doing is pretty draining and I can't stay in the moment of things for too long. After a few minutes, I start spacing out and even though I sort of know what is going on; I don't pay attention if I'm not interested in what is happening. 
I'm that person who asks what the directions are after they've been explained by the teacher twice. 
I think I may lack in Si more than Se, but I'm not sure. I'm definitely have a stronger Ne than Ni though.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

armoorefam said:


> My husband and I are on two opposite ends of the spectrum on this. He is highly sensing to the point of nearly driving himself nuts with all the sounds of the house or neighborhood at night. My family has literally left my birthday present right out in the open in the foyer knowing that I probably won't notice it - seriously, they did and got quite a good laugh out of telling me once I opened up the gift on Mother's Day. We came up with a good analogy, my husband and I. He lives in a flood light world with everything well lit. I live in a spotlight world. When I need to, I can see detail, especially in my passion area, but it is a narrow, focused beam of attention. That analogy has helped me a good bit in that I have learned to make planned beam sweeps to take in what I need to take in that I might not otherwise notice. It has helped my husband in that when he loses something he will turn off the lights and get a flashlight so he doesn't get overwhelmed by the entirety of the whole room. I have loved being married to my opposite type on the SN scale. We have learned so much from each other.


So you balance each other out then?


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

When it comes to driving I am still in my thoughts but being in 2 wrecks I am quite focused on whats happening but it's almost automatic to me now.

Outside of that everything is background noise, it's still on my radar but I kind of push it away unless it becomes essential. On top of that I have a disorder which causes me to shake so I subconsciously fumble with what I am doing until I become aware of it for example when I am typing I'll be too busy thinking of what I want to type rather than paying attention to it so I'll make obvious mistakes unless I am it's so ingrained into me. I used to mix Their, There, you're and your up even though I knew what they meant but with all the grammar nazi's online I became more aware of my stupid mistake.


----------



## Pbear (Jan 20, 2012)

Yea, I have to make a conscious effort to be aware of my surroundings. I can't follow directions to save my life either. The other day, a simple trip to pick my dog up from the groomer turned into a fun adventure when I made a wrong left turn on a route I take ALL the time and ended up on the freeway.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

I seem to the be the odd one out. I'm both very aware of my surroundings and often daydreaming. It is very hard to explain but I will try: usually part of me is off thinking about some new idea/theory while the other part is scanning EVERYTHING in my environment. (I think it would help to know that I have un-diagnosed ADHD)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

asewland said:


> I seem to the be the odd one out. I'm both very aware of my surroundings and often daydreaming. It is very hard to explain but I will try: usually part of me is off thinking about some new idea/theory while the other part is scanning EVERYTHING in my environment. (I think it would help to know that I have un-diagnosed ADHD)


Wow, you're like a Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Wow, you're like a Sherlock Holmes.


 Honestly, I think it's my ADHD that gives me the ability to scan my environment so well. If I didn't have it, I'd probably be as spaced out as other Ne users


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to do a step-by-step-plan, when I leave my appartment. It happened, that I was at work and suddenly I realized, that I didnt know, if I had closed the door. So I had to drive back... since than, I count things out.
another story, I often meet people on the street, which know my, but I dont see them, because I am in thoughts... or I run into a street-sign. 
I hate it. I dont see any sense in it: it "happens", when I dont need it.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Awareness of physical environment? Certainly not a deeply conscious one. It mostly occurs to me when something in the environment is jarring to me for some reason, or getting in my way. 

Some elements of my connection to the environment are subconscious. Upon recent reflection, I've found that certain environments invariably provoke a clear change in stimulation type/level; for example, at school I get sleepy without exception, even if the material being presented is interesting to me. The solution to it seems to withdraw into my own mind, or refocus my attention on what is interesting, to remove my awareness of my surroundings.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

asewland said:


> Honestly, I think it's my ADHD that gives me the ability to scan my environment so well. If I didn't have it, I'd probably be as spaced out as other Ne users


But, I have ADD and I just space out! I don't scan my environment at all?!!


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

asewland said:


> Honestly, I think it's my ADHD that gives me the ability to scan my environment so well. If I didn't have it, I'd probably be as spaced out as other Ne users


Or you're just one of the cool kids. I have questioned my ENTP-ness because of this exact trait. I feel hyper-aware and yet up in my head all the time. It's actually pretty annoying, because I'm constantly seeing things that other people completely miss and then when I try to explain/describe it's lost on them. Or I get into a fruitless argument about what was said.

At the end of the day, though, I'd prefer to be like this than to be oblivious.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

The Great One said:


> But, I have ADD and I just space out! I don't scan my environment at all?!!


You're probably ADD inattentive. I'm AD(H)D combined-type (which means that I'm both hyperactive and daydreaming)


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

possiBri said:


> Or you're just one of the cool kids. I have questioned my ENTP-ness because of this exact trait. I feel hyper-aware and yet up in my head all the time. It's actually pretty annoying, because I'm constantly seeing things that other people completely miss and then when I try to explain/describe it's lost on them. Or I get into a fruitless argument about what was said.
> 
> At the end of the day, though, I'd prefer to be like this than to be oblivious.


You may have a point


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

asewland said:


> You're probably ADD inattentive. I'm AD(H)D combined-type (which means that I'm both hyperactive and daydreaming)


No I used to be very hyper-active, but now I'm not. Now I just dream all of the time.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

The Great One said:


> No I used to be very hyper-active, but now I'm not. Now I just dream all of the time.


Do you still find yourself a little restless or fidgety? While I'm no longer nearly as hyperactive as I was when I was a kid, I'm still very restless and distractable.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm usually aware of my surroundings at all times, but I have a tendency to block out people (depending on my moods as of late) and focus instead on structures and nature. I'll miss smaller things when I'm not paying attention, but I usually have a pretty good idea of what's going on around me whenever I'm walking around. (Although it does tend to impede on my thinking, and I get distracted by every little thing around me - puddles on the pavement, cracks in brick walls, a bird flying overhead...)

I think this is probably a strongly-rooted habit for me, since I always liked to watch the world from a very young age and would gladly discard everything just to look at the things some would find extremely dull and uninteresting...like concrete. :laughing:

It has started to fluctuate, though. I've had more embarrassing instances in the past year.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

My friend (ESFJ) recently was in the process of painting her house. I have been into her house countless times over the years. When I walked in, she said excitedly, "Look! The hallway isn't green any more!" I looked around and said, "Um, it was green?" 

I look at my surroundings when I'm bored though. Particularly when I'm walking. But I do that so I can see something to think about. Then I can block out the world again. I'm also fond of staring at my hands. Mostly my nails.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

It's fairly poor. I'm not comically unaware, but I'm never going to be a ranger. I'm good at choosing to zone out, and honing in on what I'm reading/knitting/spacing out and thinking about, rather than the people/noise that's happening near me. I'm also not really bothered by annoying stuff in the physical world (loud music floating up from the apartment below us, my eternally messy room, a beeping noise that won't stop) that actually do seem to get to my ENFP roommate, though at times I'll switch and get very overstimulated by people-related physical stuff, like talking and especially touch.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Definitely. I'm sure people think it's funny when I completely neglect something like taking off all the stickers and labels off a pair of pants, don't realize that my hat is way offcenter at work all night, etc.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm about 98% sure I'm INFJ now....which means in theory, inferior Se:
These are the times it usually comes out with a vengeance:
*when I'm overwhelmed with tasks, or stressed out, and I feel like my mental resources are exhausted. Then I notice every single detail around me.
*when I've taken a strong nasal decongestant, particularly phenyphedrine with caffeine and possibly an allergy medicine. After a while, I start feeling like that dude in "Limitless" after taking that pill and his view backs up, and he sees everything.
*When I force myself to.

I think that's it.....


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

I'm never 100% aware of my surroundings because I space out wayyyy to much.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

asewland said:


> Do you still find yourself a little restless or fidgety? While I'm no longer nearly as hyperactive as I was when I was a kid, I'm still very restless and distractable.


Yes, in fact it seems like the only way that I can study for tests is through the use of computers or doing something. DAMN IT, I CAN'T SIT STILL!


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Yes, in fact it seems like the only way that I can study for tests is through the use of computers or doing something. DAMN IT, I CAN'T SIT STILL!


 I feel the same exact way. I always have to be moving a part of my body when I'm sitting still,,,


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

asewland said:


> I feel the same exact way. I always have to be moving a part of my body when I'm sitting still,,,


It's good to know that there are other's out there like me.


----------



## liliki (Mar 16, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Yes, in fact it seems like the only way that I can study for tests is through the use of computers or doing something. DAMN IT, I CAN'T SIT STILL!


Neither [changes sitting position] can [plays with rubik's cube] I [twiddles fingers].


----------

